# Tomcat Port 8080 auf 80 umleiten?



## personenkult (4. Apr 2006)

Hallo,
folgende Situation: Installiert ist ein Apache Server (port 80) und ein Tomcat5.5 Server (Port 8080). Funktioniert auch alles wunderbar. Einziges Problem ist, der Aufruf der Seiten. Wie schaffe ich es, dass ich über den Aufruf von z.B. www.test.de direkt ein JavaServlet erreiche (Und auch nicht Probleme mit meinem Router bekomme, da z.B. Port 8080 geblockt ist). Kann man Apache und Tomcat so verbinden, dass Apache die Anfragen entgegen nimmt und unterscheidet zwischen HTTP<->JSP? Folgenden Link habe ich gefunden:
http://www.klawitter.de/tomcat80.html
Da hört es sich aber so an, als ob man Tomcat komplett deaktiviert.

Zusammenfassung:
Ich will Apache sowie Tomcat über Port 80 erreichen. Anhand der Domain (ww.test.de = JSP | www.test2.de = HTTP) soll dann "die gesuchte Lösung" entscheiden ob die Anfragen an Tomcat oder Apache gehen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Oni (4. Apr 2006)

Hi du kannst Apache und Tomcat mit mod_jk verbinden das die beiden über den gleichen port laufen. ich habe das vor ein paar tagen selbst unter suse 10 probiert und es läuft jetzt auch. 
bin nicht so der linux/suse experte und empfand die umsetzung als sehr komplex.


----------



## personenkult (4. Apr 2006)

Hi,
danke für die Info. Ich bin ebenfalls nicht so der Linuxfachmann, aber wozu gibts Dokus ;-) 
Hast du irgendwelche Hilfeseiten etc. die du benutzt hast?


----------



## Oni (4. Apr 2006)

Nun ja ich habe mich an dieser Seite orientiert. Ist aber leider etwas veraltet.
www.jsp-develop.de/ 

Ich habe für mich selbst auch eine kleine Doku geschrieben ist allerdings nur eine "BETA", kannst du dir aber gerne auch mal angucken, hat noch viele Rechtschreibfehler und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich alles drin habe was ich verändert habe, aber ich denke es könnte dir weiterhelfen. ansonsten frag einfach 

oni4u.homeip.net


----------



## personenkult (4. Apr 2006)

Vielen Dank. Guck ich mir heute Abend mal an.  :toll:


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Apr 2006)

die Version mit mod_jk ist tatsächlich sehr komplex

=> in einfacheren Fällen (kleinere Sites) gibts auch die möglichkeit mod_proxy vom Apachen zu verwenden; das ist wesentlich einfacher


----------



## byte (4. Apr 2006)

Ich würde versuchen ein vernünftiges Tutorial zu finden. Hab das mit mod_jk vor ein paar Monaten auch mal probiert und irgendwann kapituliert. Bin aber auch alles andere als ein Linux/Unix Experte.


----------



## vadimiron (4. Apr 2006)

mod_jk ist doch von Apache, dort gints docs

hier ist mein funktionierendes Apache-Konfig:


> LoadModule jk_module D:/Apache2/modules/mod_jk.so
> 
> JkWorkersFile "D:/Tomcat/conf/catalina.properties"
> 
> ...



LoadModule ist klar
JkWorkersFile ist auch
Log-Anweisungen sind auch leicht zu verstehen
JkMount sagt uns, dass alle Anfragen an diese Adressen an Tomcat umgeleitet werden sollen


----------

